

Deutsche Bank: ‘Underwater’ Mortgages to Hit 48% - cwan
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601110&sid=ac9y1xr7yNhQ

======
yread
Phew for a second I thought it's in europe! But it seems the recession in the
US is far from over - 14% decline in house prices and more defaults surely
means more trouble ahead for both banks and their insurers

